# what to look for when buying a camera tripod?



## Andy_Green (Oct 27, 2005)

So i've kitted myself out with a 400D and managed to get a Lowepro SLR bag from PCWorld last night for £4.98 (I was a happy chappy) and next on the list is a tripod to enable me to capture some low light shots. I've seen cheap tripod on sale in tesco but i've no idea if these units are any good. Dont want to be spending huge amounts (est. £15-£30), think i'd be carrying it around posisble on day trips/holidays so i guess weight and folded size is an issue also. So what else should I look for, any recommendations?

Cheers


----------



## swordjo (Sep 17, 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Fantastic-Tri...oryZ3325QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

I got this one a few months ago.. nice and light with a good range of height on it. Also nice and sturdy and will 2 spirt levels on it, and quick release plate foe ease of use.


----------



## Matt T (Mar 31, 2008)

Ive had a el cheapo £10 one for years now and its been fine, a bit weak now with the 40D!

That ebay one looks good.


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

Where are you going to be using it?

If it is indoors for parties etc then a lightweight one will do the trick, if outdoors then something a bit bulkier to avoid disaster at the slightest gust of wind.

What lenses are you going to be using?

If you are going to be using some monster like a 70-200 2.8 that weight more than you body you are gonna need something fairly sturdy, if just your kit lens then a light weight one will do!

I have this one, it isn't great but does the job as i don't use a tripod very often!

http://www.cameraworld.co.uk/ViewPr...d+with+4-way+head&CAT_CODE=21&SUBCAT_CODE=212

P.S. just looked at the ebay link and it looks a bit cheap and nasty to me!


----------



## Andy_Green (Oct 27, 2005)

generally outdoors on holidays and day trips out and about. Will be using the standard kit lens, nothing extreme. Think i'll check out jessops and then check ebay for cheaper options of the same thing.


----------



## Sandro (Mar 16, 2008)

Ive got a Jessops one, does a good job. Though a friend of mine has a Velbon stand, it cost over £100 but its a total different class well worth the cash if u have it to spend

hang ur camera bag from the bottom of the tripod to get some extra stability when ur taking shots.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

I bought this one from Jessops, it was in a sale for £20 at the time http://www.jessops.com/Store/s25743...orts/Tripods/Velbon/CX540-Tripod/details.aspx

The chap in Jessops was quite honest and showed me how much better it was than Jessops own brand which was rather cheap feeling in comparison. Comes with a carry case too.


----------



## RedeXStylE (Jul 18, 2007)

Make sure it has 3 legs.

Best tripods are Manfrotto. Paid £40 for mine and it does everything.


----------



## Wozza (Mar 3, 2007)

RedeXStylE said:


> Make sure it has 3 legs.
> 
> Best tripods are Manfrotto. Paid £40 for mine and it does everything.


Tri means 3.....


----------



## MARKETMAN (Aug 22, 2006)

Best tripods are Manfrotto, i have one also :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## Taaffy (May 9, 2006)

A ball head is a must too .....so much easier to manouevre the camera.


----------



## Matt T (Mar 31, 2008)

MARKETMAN said:


> Best tripods are Manfrotto, i have one also :thumb: :thumb:


Indeed, but wont be the other side of £100, and the OP'er only wants £20!


----------



## rob750 (Apr 17, 2006)

Get Carbon Fibre its much lighter


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

Less weight isn't always an advantage!


----------



## Sandro (Mar 16, 2008)

yeah sometimes less weight = less stabilty plus the CF ones cost an arm and a leg 

For the money you want to spend id get a Jessops stand, will do you perfect.


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

rmorgan84 said:


> Less weight isn't always an advantage!


I am with RM here, I have 2 tripods a cheapy (e-bay £10 wonder) and a £100 Manfrotto 055b.

The cheapy is ok for a compact but it isn't exactly stable. The manfrotto on the other hand is like putting my D80 into suspended animation it just sits there like a rock and the pod is very versatile (centre column out and all 3 legs splayed for a 4" off the ground shot).

I do see the logic in a cheap one but when stability matters (a lot) then sometimes big and heavy wins the day!!

Hope you find something that works for ya mate.


----------



## Jackster1 (Jun 18, 2007)

Also try Calumet - http://www.calumetphoto.co.uk

I brought a lovely tripod for £50 - very sturdy and great for the heavier DSLR's - had a cheap Jessops one prior to that, no good for the 30D....


----------



## Andy_Green (Oct 27, 2005)

think i'll get myself off down to Jessops and pick up a few and maybe ask for a little advice if anyone in there seems knowledgeable. Then hit tinternet to see if i can improve on prices.


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

Andy_Green said:


> think i'll get myself off down to Jessops and pick up a few and maybe ask for a little advice if anyone in there seems knowledgeable. Then hit tinternet to see if i can improve on prices.


Let us know if you find a knowledgable jessops employee, i'll ask for it to be entered in to the guiness book of records:lol:


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

Jackster1 said:


> Also try Calumet - http://www.calumetphoto.co.uk
> 
> I brought a lovely tripod for £50 - very sturdy and great for the heavier DSLR's - had a cheap Jessops one prior to that, no good for the 30D....


In the photo mags last year everyone was raving about a Calumet tripod (CK6143) that was well made, had good stability and a decent height, all for £20 I think it was...but I looked on the web site for it and it appears they no longer do it :wall: Silly beggars...


----------



## swordjo (Sep 17, 2006)

Multipla Mick said:


> In the photo mags last year everyone was raving about a Calumet tripod (CK6143) that was well made, had good stability and a decent height, all for £20 I think it was...but I looked on the web site for it and it appears they no longer do it :wall: Silly beggars...


The Yanks still get it Mick:

http://www.calumetphoto.com/item/ck6143/


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

swordjo said:


> The Yanks still get it Mick:
> 
> http://www.calumetphoto.com/item/ck6143/


Hmmm...seems to have gone up in price too, even allowing for the exchange rate... maybe they made a mistake with their pricing, I know one of the magazines had some letters raving about how good it was for the money (it was £19.99, I found one of last years mags just now)


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

Multipla Mick said:


> Hmmm...seems to have gone up in price too, even allowing for the exchange rate... maybe they made a mistake with their pricing, I know one of the magazines had some letters raving about how good it was for the money (it was £19.99, I found one of last years mags just now)


<old man voice>

"In my day you could go out and get a decent tripod for under twenty quid, them was the good old days"


----------



## swordjo (Sep 17, 2006)

rmorgan84 said:


> <old man voice>
> 
> "In my day you could go out and get a decent tripod for under twenty quid, them was the good old days"


And still have enough for a bag of broken biscuits!:lol:


----------



## Ade25 (Nov 2, 2007)

Try a Benbo or Manfrotto both excellent the benbo is awesome for landscapes the range of adjustment helps in this respect.


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

rmorgan84 said:


> <old man voice>
> 
> "In my day you could go out and get a decent tripod for under twenty quid, them was the good old days"


----------



## nogrille (Oct 27, 2005)

For your budget I'd get down the charity shop - no seriously they have always got something knocking about.

My Manfrotto was £100 and absolutely spot on. Does everything I will ever need it to do.


----------



## swiftshine (Apr 17, 2008)

Agree totally with DubNut71. I had a cheapo tripod first as I couldn't justify spending £100 + until I knew I needed it. If you are not shooting in extreme weather, your kit isn't too heavy and you have plenty of patience then a cheapo can do the job. Biggest problem i found was just when you think you have set it right, as soon as you let go it droops. Hence the requirement for patience!!
Now I have a Manfrotto 055x-prob and 804rc2 head and will never look back. Well worth the cash, and seem to hold value well second hand, so you could sell it without loosing too much if you got bored of it!


----------



## Morph3ous (Jul 6, 2007)

Won't help you with your price limit, but after doing lots of research I went ahead and bought a Manfrotto 190XPROB yesterday with a 486RC2 ball head. Cost £135 all in, but its an awesome tripod. Absolutely solid as a rock and quite a bit lighter than the more expensive 055XPROB.

I considered saving my pennies and buying a cheap one, but like lenses, the pro's advice time and time again told me to buy as good as I could afford.

"A good quality tripod will last you a lifetime" was something I read over and over again on Photog specific forums.


----------



## JasonRS (Aug 8, 2006)

Red Snapper

http://www.aldine.co.uk/redsnapper/tripod.html

Max. height - 1600mm
Min. height - 290mm
Min. height(column reversed)- 0mm
Folded length 620mm
Tube dia. - 28mm
Weight - 1970g
Max Load - 10kg

I spotted this on Talk Photography and bought one (along with a ball head) instead of a Manfrotto. I'm very impressed with it.


----------

